# Exterior trim and ONR



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

I've noticed that since I started using ONR that the plastic trim on my Santa Fe seems to look better than it did using normal shampoo and stays stain free.

I assume it's the coating left behind from the ONR, anyway I like what's happening.

Allan


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not noticed this on my car but the main thing is ONR is helping you keep the car to your satisfaction


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

There appears to be some debate as to whether ONR leaves any protection behind - personally I would say that it does, but then again, I use quite a high dilution (60ml to 12L water)

Optimum says that at normal dilution ratios (30ml to 8L or 1:256) the drying action removes any protection leaving a clean surface; but I've noticed the same - trim does look better after an ONR wash.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

tosh said:


> There appears to be some debate as to whether ONR leaves any protection behind - personally I would say that it does, but then again, I use quite a high dilution (60ml to 12L water)
> 
> Optimum says that at normal dilution ratios (30ml to 8L or 1:256) the drying action removes any protection leaving a clean surface; but I've noticed the same - trim does look better after an ONR wash.


There is zero benefit to using too much ONR in your mix - it doesnt add anything extra once the correct dilution is achieved and your just throwing product away. Again, straight from the mouths of Optimum who would be the people to benefit most from encouraging you to use more.... They also say you can use slightly less is you have soft water.


----------

